# gaviscon



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i've started taking gaviscon (chewables) everyday and have found that they are helping with a variety of stomach pains (not just the burny, acidy-feeling)...is it bad to keep taking it regularly? the bottle says not to take it regularly for more than 2 weeks straight, but that's probably something i haveta say to cover their butts right?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Have you been tested for ulcers? Regarding the label, not taking these drugs over the 2 week period is to cover their butts as it may be masking a bigger problem.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

Have you been tested for ulcers? Regarding the label, not taking these drugs over the 2 week period is to cover their butts as it may be masking a bigger problem.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

no...how do they test for ulcers? is it likely that i could have one since the gaviscon is helping me so much? any idea?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

no...how do they test for ulcers? is it likely that i could have one since the gaviscon is helping me so much? any idea?


----------



## azjason (Jul 23, 2004)

My doctor put me on Prevacid and that seemed to help me with both my stomach and IBS. You may wanna give it a shot.


----------



## azjason (Jul 23, 2004)

My doctor put me on Prevacid and that seemed to help me with both my stomach and IBS. You may wanna give it a shot.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

is prevacid similar to gaviscon?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

is prevacid similar to gaviscon?


----------



## azjason (Jul 23, 2004)

Prevacid is a prescription drug that reduces the amount of acid your stomach produces, similar to an antiacid.


----------



## azjason (Jul 23, 2004)

Prevacid is a prescription drug that reduces the amount of acid your stomach produces, similar to an antiacid.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to take Gaviscon but then found Remegels which I find works better for me. I find they help when I've got a lot of acid and sometimes with Nausea too. I don't think any of these are dangerous as such but with anything, you shouldn't take more than the recommended daily dosage.


----------



## witchywoo (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to take Gaviscon but then found Remegels which I find works better for me. I find they help when I've got a lot of acid and sometimes with Nausea too. I don't think any of these are dangerous as such but with anything, you shouldn't take more than the recommended daily dosage.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

They have a few tests you can take for ulcers... one is a blood test for H-PYLORI or they can do an Endoscopy. I was negative for H-PYLORI but had active ulcer disease from NSAIDs which lead to a small bowel obstruction. Gaviscon, MOM and other OTC's helped considerably with the burning, reflux and RUQ pain until it progressed and I needed prescription Protonix and then surgery. So it's always best to find out early what is acually causing your symptoms, not just how to treat the symptom.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

They have a few tests you can take for ulcers... one is a blood test for H-PYLORI or they can do an Endoscopy. I was negative for H-PYLORI but had active ulcer disease from NSAIDs which lead to a small bowel obstruction. Gaviscon, MOM and other OTC's helped considerably with the burning, reflux and RUQ pain until it progressed and I needed prescription Protonix and then surgery. So it's always best to find out early what is acually causing your symptoms, not just how to treat the symptom.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i don't understand...i'll be really hungry and then i start to eat--couple of bites...and i'm full and nauseuous...yeah, i had the h-pylori blood test a couple of years ago and it was negative...should i get it again?


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i don't understand...i'll be really hungry and then i start to eat--couple of bites...and i'm full and nauseuous...yeah, i had the h-pylori blood test a couple of years ago and it was negative...should i get it again?


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

minimum I would recommend you see your doc for further testing. I would bet you have had weight loss recently too.


----------



## bkitepilot (Dec 7, 2003)

minimum I would recommend you see your doc for further testing. I would bet you have had weight loss recently too.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The hungry but feeling full after a few bites seems to be common with functional dyspepsia. The stomach often responds improperly to being filled up.Gastritis and ulcers tend to be more of a eat a full meal and feel hunger pains way too soon to need to eat again sort of thing.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The hungry but feeling full after a few bites seems to be common with functional dyspepsia. The stomach often responds improperly to being filled up.Gastritis and ulcers tend to be more of a eat a full meal and feel hunger pains way too soon to need to eat again sort of thing.K.


----------

